# Alerts Me XD



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## .👽. (Feb 1, 2020)

Bro is it true that u bullied a teen jb


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Bro is it true that u bullied a teen jb


No she's my GF, her ethnic orbiters are the problem


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 1, 2020)

wow your notification number matches with your weight now!


----------



## reptiles (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 251863
> 
> View attachment 251864






Based


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> wow your notification number matches with your weight now!


Upvoted. Here's some gold my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 1, 2020)

nigga got more alerts than posts and reacts combined


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 1, 2020)

who even are you ?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> who even are you ?


I'm BrendioEEE


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> who even are you ?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 1, 2020)

Reminder that I bullied your 'gf' (you are her orbitter) 4 months ago on incels.is


----------



## Ghostcel (Feb 1, 2020)

Are u larping or real


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Reminder that I bullied your 'gf' (you are her orbitter) 4 months ago on incels.is


She was one of my orbiters, I guess since i'm banned from .co I can finally come clean about some things, I have been rejecting multiple subhuman ethnic female orbiters since I got status. She was the only one who was looksmatched and white, I had no idea who she was or about her history with the Incel community.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 1, 2020)

I hope your "gf" gets raped to death by a paki


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Feb 1, 2020)

now .co faggots are gonna be here? Okay I’m out


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I hope your "gf" gets raped to death by a paki


Just like my NTR comics


----------



## Dedsrsmaxxer (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> No she's my GF


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 251863
> 
> View attachment 251864


Why are you such a beta male simp???!?
The moment a femcel gives you attention you wife her up?

Why did you allow her to make an account on a male looksmaxxing forum where females are strictly prohibited?!?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Feb 1, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> now .co faggots are gonna be here? Okay I’m out


Keep crying for me


----------



## Griffith (Feb 1, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> now .co faggots are gonna be here? Okay I’m out



I have been here just for a month, but all the based posters left and all the greycels are .co truecels...
It's officially over for this forum


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Why are you such a beta male simp???!?
> The moment a femcel gives you attention you wife her up?


No, I actually rejected multiple subhuman ethnic females.


Kingkellz said:


> Why did you allow her to make an account on a male looksmaxxing forum where females are strictly prohibited?!?


I didn't, this is literally a made up meme excuse to have me permabanned on .co, despite the fact i'm an Incel in L.A, 100% virgin, and (at the moment), it's an E-Relationship. She was orbitting me so hard she created a fake incel persona to stalk me on here and befriend me, before we were even together, she only told me about it after I got perma'd and apologized. Is what it is tho.

I admire that level of obsession towards me anyways, almost reaches the level @Goblin is obsessed with me.


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> No, I actually rejected multiple subhuman ethnic females.
> 
> I didn't, this is literally a made up meme excuse to have me permabanned on .co, despite the fact i'm an Incel in L.A, 100% virgin, and (at the moment), it's an E-Relationship. She was orbitting me so hard she created a fake incel persona to stalk me on here and befriend me, before we were even together, she only told me about it after I got perma'd and apologized. Is what it is tho.


Over for you buddy boyo


----------



## her (Feb 1, 2020)

@LookistWorld thoughts?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Feb 1, 2020)

i think it's awesome you have some prime puss on tap but if you were to suddenly turn into a bluepilled fag who rallies against incels that would be messed up as some people here have hinted at


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i think it's awesome you have some prime puss on tap but if you were to suddenly turn into a bluepilled fag who rallies against incels that would be messed up as some people here have hinted at


I'll always be on the side of Incels whether i'm not one anymore or stay one. It's usually the most blatant larping fakecels who have the biggest grudges against me.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## quinn24 (Feb 1, 2020)

who?


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

quinn24 said:


> who?


Joined: Dec 26, 2018


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>



not a second



Spoiler



faggot


----------



## Enlil (Feb 1, 2020)

ur "gf" is ugly as shit lmao nigga if you leanmaxxed you'd have got better


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

bumo


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Dec 18, 2019


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I didn't, this is literally a made up meme excuse to have me permabanned on .co, despite the fact i'm an Incel in L.A, 100% virgin, and (at the moment), it's an E-Relationship. She was orbitting me so hard she created a fake incel persona to stalk me on here and befriend me, before we were even together, she only told me about it after I got perma'd and apologized. Is what it is tho.


Makes sense


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Enlil said:


> ur "gf" is ugly as shit lmao nigga if you leanmaxxed you'd have got better


Ok XD


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 1, 2020)

This fatass lives in our brains rent free for eternity


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> This fatass lives in our brains rent free for eternity


----------



## yang (Feb 1, 2020)

"Rejected subhuman ethnic orbiters"

lol


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 1, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Why are you such a beta male simp???!?
> The moment a femcel gives you attention you wife her up?
> 
> Why did you allow her to make an account on a male looksmaxxing forum where females are strictly prohibited?!?


He’s an online dater?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

yang said:


> "Rejected subhuman ethnic orbiters"
> 
> lol


Cuck if you don't reject ethnics. JFL if anyone thinks that because sub 3 ethnics want to be with whites typically from places where you don't live, that means you aren't a truecel.

White Looksmatch or higher, or Cuck. Period.


----------



## quinn24 (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Joined: Dec 26, 2018


ded srs?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 1, 2020)

her said:


> @LookistWorld thoughts?





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


>


You just posted cringe bro.


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

Arent you that jubilee guy.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You just posted cringe bro.


???


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

No one asked for my opinion but I will share it nonetheless. I am apologetic but if you think for a second that Thalia is your looksmatch, you’re delusional. You probably felt pretty alpha rejecting those totally real and not fake ethnic femcels. Don’t try to fraud here, YOU are the simp and a betabux.


----------



## Madhate (Feb 1, 2020)

Griffith said:


> I have been here just for a month, but all the based posters left and all the greycels are .co truecels...
> It's officially over for this forum


Aren't truecels supposed to be the most based?


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

@RichardSpencel How does it feel to know that you were likely a Plan B if things with ChadioEEE didn’t work out?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

greenboat said:


> No one asked for my opinion but I will share it nonetheless. I am apologetic but if you think for a second that Thalia is your looksmatch, you’re delusional. You probably felt pretty alpha rejecting those totally real and not fake ethnic femcels. Don’t try to fraud here, YOU are the simp and a betabux.


You're never going to be with Tahlia. Lol.


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You're never going to be with Tahlia. Lol.


Why would he want to be with that deranged lunatic? You're an utter fool if you'd trust a woman like her.


----------



## yang (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Cuck if you don't reject ethnics. JFL if anyone thinks that because sub 3 ethnics want to be with whites typically from places where you don't live, that means you aren't a truecel.
> 
> White Looksmatch or higher, or Cuck. Period.


Kill yourself you fucking subhuman lmao. Jfl if you think ethnics even want you. No one wants you.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 1, 2020)

greenboat said:


> @RichardSpencel How does it feel to know that you were likely a Plan B if things with ChadioEEE didn’t work out?


I spoke to her once in the last year.


----------



## Enlil (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You're never going to be with Tahlia. Lol.


are you mad bro? she's ugly fat landwhale. once she finds a chads cock she'll dump you like a dog shit.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> Why would he want to be with that deranged lunatic? You're an utter fool if you'd trust a woman like her.


He's known as one of her biggest orbiters. He literally recognized her posting patterns on .co before anyone else. Lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Feb 1, 2020)

*who the fuck is this nigga why is he so popular*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

yang said:


> Kill yourself you fucking subhuman lmao. Jfl if you think ethnics even want you. No one wants you.


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> He's known as one of her biggest orbiters. He literally recognized her posting patterns on .co before anyone else. Lmao.



Known? I’ve been here a week nigga. Her whole history is on the internet for all to see. Of course, you probably didn’t realize that given your abnormally small IQ.

Edit: IM NOT EVEN ON .CO RETARD.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 1, 2020)

Are you going to appear in more incel related videos?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 1, 2020)

Status maxxed as an incel, what a legend


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

greenboat said:


> Known? I’ve been here a week nigga. Her whole history is on the internet for all to see. Of course, you probably didn’t realize that given your abnormally small IQ.
> 
> Edit: IM NOT EVEN ON .CO RETARD.


You joined here for her because she started posting on here, just lol at you, keep denying it, and "IM NOT EVEN ON .CO RETARD." wow you have a difference username? Woah. I recognized your posting patterns :^)


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You joined here for her because she started posting on here, just lol at you, keep denying it, and "IM NOT EVEN ON .CO RETARD." wow you have a difference username? Woah. I recognized your posting patterns :^)



Oh I get it, this is some kind of reverse psychology. Too bad you’re too socially and intellectually inept to pull this off properly. No one wants your crazy foid Derrick.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

greenboat said:


> Oh I get it, this is some kind of reverse psychology. Too bad you’re too socially and intellectually inept to pull this off properly. No one wants your crazy foid Derrick.


----------



## yang (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 251947



Yeah, I wasn’t trying to get charged for soliciting a teenage girl’s suicide. You’re her (((boyfriend))) right? Who the fuck else would I contact?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> No she's my GF,


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 1, 2020)

Who cares? wtf


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Who cares? wtf



Stopped reading after Erudite.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 1, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


>



jfl all women in this video would be incels if they were born male


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

Lol now he’s got nothing to say. This r9k post sums up his delusion pretty well:


> yup, and he thinks Tahlia is actually his looksmatch. Since when are thin, cute girls looksmatched with obese, gyno Mexicans?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

greenboat said:


> Lol now he’s got nothing to say. This r9k post sums up his delusion pretty well:


You okay my dude?


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> jfl all women in this video would be incels if they were born male


All those 3 PSL ethnic women jfl. They wouldn't survive 15 minutes as men


----------



## greenboat (Feb 1, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> All those 3 PSL ethnic women jfl. They wouldn't survive 15 minutes as men



JBF(emale) confirmed.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 1, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> All those 3 PSL ethnic women jfl. They wouldn't survive 15 minutes as men


jfl at the PSL 2 curry whore acting scared

also males in the video are subhuman boneless cucks as well


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> She was one of my orbiters, I guess since i'm banned from .co I can finally come clean about some things, I have been rejecting multiple subhuman ethnic female orbiters since I got status. She was the only one who was looksmatched and white, I had no idea who she was or about her history with the Incel community.


Did they ban you too jfl?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Did they ban you too jfl?


Of course bro. .co is only for sexhavers at this point. Just lol.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Of course bro. .co is only for sexhavers at this point. Just lol.


Well but u got gf, almost ascended in some way. Gratulations and good luck in future.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 1, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


>



He’s the fat shit in the video? It all makes sense now.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> He’s the fat shit in the video? It all makes sense now.


Video was shot almost a year ago at this point. Here's what I look like now.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

greenboat said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 11, 2020)

XD


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Video was shot almost a year ago at this point. Here's what I look like now.
> View attachment 251997
> View attachment 251998
> View attachment 251999


nice soy posters


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> nice soy posters


Been up since I was underage, no reason to take em down.


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

Obviously the inspect tool.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

Achathin said:


> Obviously the inspect tool.


>He doesn't know


----------



## greenboat (Feb 11, 2020)

Why is this nigga still here?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> now .co faggots are gonna be here? Okay I’m out


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

greenboat said:


> Why is this nigga still here?


Keep crying for me


----------



## greenboat (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Keep crying for me
> View attachment 263695



Well, would you look at that, your looksmatch. How’s your roastie doing by the way?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

greenboat said:


>


Just lol


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Feb 11, 2020)

*You are indeed statusmaxxed. Just try not to get cucked*


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 263558
> 
> XD


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Feanor (Mar 26, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


>



he looks like a deformed french monarch


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 26, 2020)

fuck you fat larb of shit you fat fuck I hope you die of obeasity cunt


----------

